# Old Massey Ferguson lawn tractor



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I picked up a Massey Ferguson 116 LTX lawn tractor and am trying to get it fixed up and running. It was built by Ingersoll (who also built the Case and Colt tractors), but no one seems to have any info on it. I figured out that the deck (mod #142) matches to a P42 Ingersoll deck, so I was able to get the timing gear for the deck I needed. My problem has been identifying the tractor. It looks like a 116 Ingersoll tractor, but it is Hydro like a 2016 tractor. Can't find a parts breakdown for the 2016, though. Massey Ferguson doesn't have it listed in their parts breakdowns, and my local dealer can't find any info on it. I was hoping someone had some info on this tractor, or where I could find a parts breakdown.

I finally got the deck back on it this morning, and it really cuts nice. The old Vanguard is really smooth running.


----------

